# Cooper's second show weekend!!!



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

I haven't had Cooper in a show since NRG in July. I took him over to the breeder's last week and she was stunned with how nicely he's turning out and suggested I go ahead and put a handler on him. I dropped him off Friday with her and she started working with him a little. Saturday he was first in 9-12 puppy dogs but ended up pacing in the ring. I was really annoyed--and she sped up and he galloped. Looking back, most speed up with pacing, they don't slow down which is what he needed. He gets too excited and then just acts like a puppy. Talked to her after the show and got that straightened out. His grooming was amazing! She took care of the spot where some of his fur is growing faster than the rest and the dog looked flawless. I actually was scoping out the competition pre show and thought "well crud. that's a gorgeous golden." And then I realized it was Cooper! Anyways, Sunday was flawless. The dog had his game face on for sure. Perfect free stacking, perfect movement, just gorgeous. I had my first experience where a judge 100% picked the handler instead of the dog but I couldn't be happier with Cooper's performance. He won 9-12 puppy dogs and he went Reserve Winner's Dog on Sunday!!! Go Cooper!!!! All in all, not too bad for his second time out and first time with a handler!


----------

